

Docopt: The biggest advancement in argument parsing in the last 40 years - astro-
http://broken.build/2015/01/19/docopt/

======
dozzie
Very untrue. I've already seen exactly the same approach in CPAN several years
ago, so it can't be the biggest thing in recent 40 years. It's not that
brilliant, either.

